# Nikon D5100 flash



## ziggy84 (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi everyone,

     So I'm a new Nikon D5100 owner and have a question concerning an external flash. I noticed that the Nikon flashes are quite expensive compared to say, Sunpak etc. Is the price justified compared to the 3rd party flashes? Are they that much better? Should I go with the Nikon branded flash system, or is going with a 3rd party flash a comparable match? 


Thanks


----------



## greybeard (Dec 26, 2012)

With the Nikon flashes (especially the SB-700 and SB-910 you are assured that all flash functions will work properly.  Most 3rd party flashes will work as a basic TTL unit but lack some if not all of the advanced wireless functions of the Db700 and Db910.  I personally have Db700 and have used it with both the d5100 and d7000.  It works flawlessly.  I also have a Yongnuo yn-565ex.  It was around $150 from Amazon.  It does everything the Db700 will do accept the "FLASH COMMANDER" function.  Since I already have the Db700 and my D7000 has this function built in, I don't really need it.  But, in your case I think you might miss it because the D5100 doesn't have this function built in so you would need a commander for wireless flash.  When I 1st got my camera, I didn't consider this at all but now I'm using it all the time and really need it.


----------



## SCraig (Dec 26, 2012)

A half-dozen people are going to give a half-dozen different answers.  I agree with Greybeard as to the compatibility and functionality, and personally will only use Nikon speedlights on my Nikon bodies.


----------



## KmH (Dec 26, 2012)

If you want all the bells and whistles camera computer controlled (rote) iTTL functions, and the associated steep learning curve - get the camera maker flash units.

You can save money by learning how to use the camera and a simple 3rd party flash in manual modes, which is a lot simpler, and gives more consistent results, than doing TTL flash.


----------



## Designer (Dec 26, 2012)

ziggy84 said:


> Are they that much better?



Define "better".  

The system flashes will do certain things that the off-brand flashes will not.  In Nikon, there is the "CLS" mode that utilizes the firmware built into the system flashes.  

I recommend that you purchase at least one system flash to see what they're capable of.  Then if you need to save money by buying off-brand flashes from then on, at least you will know what you are missing.


----------



## ziggy84 (Dec 27, 2012)

greybeard said:


> With the Nikon flashes (especially the Db700 and Db910 you are assured that all flash functions will work properly.  Most 3rd party flashes will work as a basic TTL unit but lack some if not all of the advanced wireless functions of the Db700 and Db910.  I personally have Db700 and have used it with both the d5100 and d7000.  It works flawlessly.  I also have a Yongnuo yn-565ex.  It was around $150 from Amazon.  It does everything the Db700 will do accept the "FLASH COMMANDER" function.  Since I already have the Db700 and my D7000 has this function built in, I don't really need it.  But, in your case I think you might miss it because the D5100 doesn't have this function built in so you would need a commander for wireless flash.  When I 1st got my camera, I didn't consider this at all but now I'm using it all the time and really need it.



Do you mean the SB-700, etc. Greybeard? I'm looking, but can't find Nikon DB series flashes...and what exactly is a "flash commander"?


----------



## ziggy84 (Dec 27, 2012)

So what Nikon flash unit do you guys think I should buy? I was looking to buy the SB-400 from a buy off craigslist, but decided to wait; what about the SB-700? I noticed the 400 doesn't have the Commander built-in, so should I just throw down the $ for the 700?


----------



## jrizal (Dec 27, 2012)

The SB-400 is a basic flash unit and IMO a third party flash can do better. Even a basic iTTL 3rd party flash like the Bower SFD-728N is better as it can also tilt and swivel something the SB-400 can't do at almost a third of the price. Another option would be the YongNuo 560 series. These models are manual but as KmH mentioned it can give consistent results for around $50-$60. A third party iTTL with manual options would range from $80-$150. But if you want all the bells and whistles and seeing that the external flash would be crucial to your photography, then it would be wise to invest in the SB-700.

PS Being a casual photographer, I have settled with the Sunpak DF3000 which is the same as the Bower SFD-728N. I use it mainly for bounce flash both in portrait and landscape modes. I also got a pop-up diffuser with my in-camera flash in case I run out of batteries or simply forgot my Sunpak. In short, my usage does not yet justify the investment in a Nikon SB-700/900 series flash as I'm also more of an outdoor shooter. Perhaps you should initially consider what type of photography you would be doing so that you can know which type of flash you would be buying. AFAIK, flash photography is "another kind of animal" as the cliche goes."


----------



## greybeard (Dec 27, 2012)

ziggy84 said:


> greybeard said:
> 
> 
> > With the Nikon flashes (especially the Db700 and Db910 you are assured that all flash functions will work properly.  Most 3rd party flashes will work as a basic TTL unit but lack some if not all of the advanced wireless functions of the Db700 and Db910.  I personally have Db700 and have used it with both the d5100 and d7000.  It works flawlessly.  I also have a Yongnuo yn-565ex.  It was around $150 from Amazon.  It does everything the Db700 will do accept the "FLASH COMMANDER" function.  Since I already have the Db700 and my D7000 has this function built in, I don't really need it.  But, in your case I think you might miss it because the D5100 doesn't have this function built in so you would need a commander for wireless flash.  When I 1st got my camera, I didn't consider this at all but now I'm using it all the time and really need it.
> ...


Yeah, I mean SB-700 sorry


----------



## ziggy84 (Dec 27, 2012)

Designer said:


> ziggy84 said:
> 
> 
> > Are they that much better?
> ...



Well, what I meant by 'better' was if they worked/gave better/consistant results then the 3rd parties. From what I've seen online, and what you guys have told me, it seems the only thing separating them is the CLS functions. KmH mentioned that a 3rd party is simple and gives more consistant results. Does CLS really make the pictures better than say a 3rd party flash will with the same picture?


----------



## ziggy84 (Dec 27, 2012)

Thanks for the info, KmH.


----------



## ziggy84 (Dec 27, 2012)

haha no worries. Thanks Greybeard.


----------



## ziggy84 (Dec 27, 2012)

Thanks Jrizal. Well I like to explore and photograph abandoned buildings  etc. With that said, will a 3rd party flash be fine?


----------



## jrizal (Dec 27, 2012)

ziggy84 said:


> Thanks Jrizal. Well I like to explore and photograph abandoned buildings  etc. With that said, will a 3rd party flash be fine?



An inexpensive one will suffice for the time being. But do research on remote flash photography and the equipment necessary. It can add more "drama" in your planned photos. As I mentioned earlier flash photography is a "different kind of animal" altogether. Here's a good resource - Strobist: Welcome to Strobist.. And I must say I'm not even on that level yet. But hoping to some day.


----------



## ziggy84 (Dec 27, 2012)

jrizal said:


> ziggy84 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Jrizal. Well I like to explore and photograph abandoned buildings  etc. With that said, will a 3rd party flash be fine?
> ...



Thanks for the website. Haven't seen this one yet.  

I plan on doing extensive research on flash, for I haven't really used it very much before.


----------



## ziggy84 (Dec 27, 2012)

Hey guys. So I dug up this old Sun Pak auto 322 thyristor flash from my old Pentax Super Program 35mm camera, and was wondering if I can use this on the D5100? Is it safe to use on digital cameras?


----------



## jrizal (Dec 28, 2012)

Not so sure about the 322 flash. But there is a thing called trigger voltage that may fry your camera. I'd rather bite the bullet and buy a Yongnuo 560 series manual flash. I wouldn't want to risk it. But perhaps more experience photogs out there can give more insights on this.


----------



## ziggy84 (Dec 28, 2012)

jrizal said:


> Not so sure about the 322 flash. But there is a thing called trigger voltage that may fry your camera. I'd rather bite the bullet and buy a Yongnuo 560 series manual flash. I wouldn't want to risk it. But perhaps more experience photogs out there can give more insights on this.



Yeah I'm just going to buy a new flash, perhaps the Yongnuo your talking about. I went on the strobist website and they spoke of the trigger voltage. I guess the Sun Pak I have has a voltage of 220v or some redonkulous number :meh:. I'm glad I only took three shots with it on!


----------

